# U-he 'Repro-1' vs Synapse Audio 'The Legend' Which one would you pick ?



## muziksculp

Hi,

U-he *Repro-1* or Synapse Audio *The Legend* , which one would you pick, or like better ? 

Both are priced equally at $99. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## synthpunk

One is based on a Sequential Circuits Pro one (U-HE), the other on the Mini Moog (Legend). Repro having a dirtier sicker sound. I would suggest trying both demos and seeing which you prefer. Personally I like Repro and Diva.


----------



## AllanH

There is something unique about the Moog sound that the Legend seems to capture. I'll likely trial it end of week, when I have a few days of downtime. I'd appreciate input from someone who has hands-on experience with the Legend.


----------



## iobaaboi

This thread inspired me to trial the Legend and I have to say, wow. I have owned every "modern" Moog, the Voyager being my favorite sound-wise. I recently sold off all of my synths to invest more into my libraries. It's plugins like this that soften the blow of not having hardware around. I own lots of Moog emulation VSTs (Diva, Monark, Omnisphere/Trilian w/ Moog library) and this one comes the closest for me. It really sounds remarkable. I do own Repro and quite enjoy it. It's a very good sounding synth that can do a lot but really excels at the dirtier stuff, the sequencer is also very cool to have inside the GUI.

If I could only have one mono synth VST, I would actually choose the Legend. I will always take a 3osc Moog over a 2osc something else. The Legend and the Repro would compliment each other very well. Add in Rolands SH101 plugin (which I also own) and you are set for life.


----------



## muziksculp

iobaaboi said:


> This thread inspired me to trial the Legend and I have to say, wow. I have owned every "modern" Moog, the Voyager being my favorite sound-wise. I recently sold off all of my synths to invest more into my libraries. It's plugins like this that soften the blow of not having hardware around. I own lots of Moog emulation VSTs (Diva, Monark, Omnisphere/Trilian w/ Moog library) and this one comes the closest for me. It really sounds remarkable. I do own Repro and quite enjoy it. It's a very good sounding synth that can do a lot but really excels at the dirtier stuff, the sequencer is also very cool to have inside the GUI.
> 
> If I could only have one mono synth VST, I would actually choose the Legend. I will always take a 3osc Moog over a 2osc something else. The Legend and the Repro would compliment each other very well. Add in Rolands SH101 plugin (which I also own) and you are set for life.



Hi iobaaboi,

Thanks for the feedback. I'm most likely going to choose 'The Legend' first, and add the Repro-1 later on. 

_Synapse Audio_'s *Dune 2* is one of my favorite VST-Synths, so I have no doubt that *The Legend* will be another gem in my collection.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## nordicguy

iobaaboi said:


> ...I own lots of Moog emulation VSTs (Diva, Monark, Omnisphere/Trilian w/ Moog library) and this one comes the closest for me...


You probably already know about it but just in case...
http://www.pulsarmodular.com
It's Mac only atm (a port to Windows in the work), but it really has this Moog feel/soul/sound.
To me, The Legend and Pulsar 900 Modular really restitute the feeling I've had when playing "the real thing".


----------



## muziksculp

nordicguy said:


> You probably already know about it but just in case...
> http://www.pulsarmodular.com
> It's Mac only atm (a port to Windows in the work), but it really has this Moog feel/soul/sound.
> To me, The Legend and Pulsar 900 Modular really restitute the feeling I've had when playing "the real thing".



I didn't know about Pulsar 900 Modular, very interesting, but I'm on PC, so I look forward to see it available for Windows.

Thanks for the feedback,
Muziksculp


----------



## AllanH

This afternoon I downloaded the Legend and gave it a test-run. It sounds delightful and the analog emulation matches "my recollection" of a moog. I do not have an actual minimoog for comparison, just to be clear.

For kicks, I also created a project comparing the Legend to Diva (with the appropriate modules). I could get Diva very close to the Legend, but the Legend somehow felt slightly more beefy. There is not a one-to-one match between Diva and the Legend, so I had to experiment a bit.

The Legend will likely make it onto my buy-list at some point, even though I have Diva and should have "enough" virtual analog.


----------



## Vavastrasza

I like both but, if pressed, I'd take The Legend.


----------



## muziksculp

Thanks for all the feedback. 

I will eventually get both, starting with 'The Legend'.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp

The Legend vs Vintage Minimoog Mode D 

They sound very close !


----------



## synthpunk

DId you know Diva's Mini simulation is based on Hans Zimmer's Model D Minimoog ? 

Let alone being able to combine different components from The Mini, JP-8, MS-20, Juno 60, and SEM.

What I would really like to hear is a Monark vs Legend comparison.

Just saying


----------



## muziksculp

synthpunk said:


> DId you know Diva's Mini simulation is based on Hans Zimmer's Model D Minimoog ?
> 
> Let alone being able to combine different components from The Mini, JP-8, MS-20, Juno 60, and SEM.
> 
> What I would really like to hear is a Monark vs Legend comparison.
> 
> Just saying



I read some comments posted by Monark users who compared it to The Legend, and The Legend does a much better, more authentic emulation of the Minimoog D.


----------



## synthpunk

I always found Monark to be slightly on the clinical side. To me the real mini magic is the interaction between the three oscillators slightly going in and out of tune. 



muziksculp said:


> I read some comments posted by Monark users who compared it to The Legend, and The Legend does a much better, more authentic emulation of the Minimoog D.


----------



## chimuelo

The 3 Oscillators with separate Osc Glide is always something I want to hear.
Osc drift on Diva is nice because it seems to happen while your holding a note.
I really like that but just got it so not sure if drift occurs on retrigger or not.
Sure sounds like it occurs by an LFO signal or maybe both.

Is Legend mono or can it be used polyphonically?


----------



## Rctec

synthpunk said:


> DId you know Diva's Mini simulation is based on Hans Zimmer's Model D Minimoog ?
> 
> Let alone being able to combine different components from The Mini, JP-8, MS-20, Juno 60, and SEM.
> 
> What I would really like to hear is a Monark vs Legend comparison.
> 
> Just saying


Actually, we have six Minis here at the studio. Each one sounds different. I lent Urs the one with the best bottom end... and that was six years ago. He's still got it. Sort off.
There is a YouTube video of Kevin Schröder comparing The Legend to my Mini Moog - which he's now borrowed from Urs....


----------



## Polarity

Rctec said:


> Actually, we have six Minis here at the studio. Each one sounds different. I lent Urs the one with the best bottom end... and that was six years ago. He's still got it. Sort off.
> There is a YouTube video of Kevin Schröder comparing The Legend to my Mini Moog - which he's now borrowed from Urs....



That is the one linked by Muziksculp on last Friday a few posts ago here.
I watched it already some time ago and rewatched it today: very very impressive.
Didn't know it was actually your own Model D borrowed to Urs that was used to make the test!
I have downloaded the trial demo of The Legend but haven't tried it yet...
perhaps just to avoid getting the GAS and wanting to buy it too 
I would like to hear what Urs and U-He will bring out with the update of Diva's Minimoog modules after the experience they had creating Repro-1... because on KVR Urs actually wrote they will do something for sure.


----------



## nordicguy

chimuelo said:


> Is Legend mono or can it be used polyphonically?


4 voices.
Also, about drift and tuning, here's an excerpt form the user manual :
"The two parameters Key Tracking and Drift allow to control tuning imperfections in The Legend.
Key Tracking determines how the tuning changes over the range of the whole keyboard.
Set to mid position (0), key tracking is accurate and all three oscillators will be tuned perfectly across the entire keyboard.
Choosing positive or negative values will cause notes to be slightly out of tune relative to each other.
The more distance between the notes, the stronger the detune effect.
"
As a side note, on many Legend presets the Key Tracking parameter isn't on his mid position, with the consequences written above.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Thanks for all the feedback. 

I will have some fun comparing '*The Legend*' to my HW *Model-D* when I have some time. I still didn't purchase The Legend, but will do soon. I also like what I'm hearing from some of the *Repro-1* demos, it has a lot of character 

Here is my Model-D 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Simon Ravn

The Legend is a steak at $80 - had to buy it after playing around with the trial. Such a smooth and warm bottom end.


----------



## Ashermusic

Simon Ravn said:


> The Legend is a steak at $80 - had to buy it after playing around with the trial. Such a smooth and warm bottom end.



What if you want prime rib?

I know it's a typo, just having fun.


----------



## AllanH

Simon Ravn said:


> The Legend is a steak at $80 - had to buy it after playing around with the trial. Such a smooth and warm bottom end.



If you won't mind sharing - where did you find the Legend at $80?


----------



## Simon Ravn

AllanH said:


> If you won't mind sharing - where did you find the Legend at $80?



Without tax (in EU) it was $79 I believe.


----------



## synthpunk

Rctec said:


> Actually, we have six Minis here at the studio. Each one sounds different. I lent Urs the one with the best bottom end... and that was six years ago. He's still got it. Sort off.
> There is a YouTube video of Kevin Schröder comparing The Legend to my Mini Moog - which he's now borrowed from Urs....


----------



## synthpunk

Rctec said:


> Actually, we have six Minis here at the studio. Each one sounds different. I lent Urs the one with the best bottom end... and that was six years ago. He's still got it. Sort off.
> There is a YouTube video of Kevin Schröder comparing The Legend to my Mini Moog - which he's now borrowed from Urs....


----------



## synthpunk

I'm really looking forward to the day when Developers start to look at new ideas and concepts for soft synths rather trying to improve on a concept by say 5 - 10% over competition or even the original. For example with the Hartmann Neuron hardware was 10 years ago, and Alchemy, Absynth, Synplant, etc.


----------



## Ashermusic

synthpunk said:


> I'm really looking forward to the day when Developers start to look at new ideas and concepts for soft synths rather trying to improve on a concept by say 5 - 10% over competition or even the original. For example with the Hartmann Neuron hardware was 10 years ago, and Alchemy, Absynth, Synplant, etc.




I did not buy the Repro because it sounded like the Sequential Circuits synth. i bought it because it sounds great and is easy to use.


----------



## muziksculp

Ashermusic said:


> I did not buy the Repro because it sounded like the Sequential Circuits synth. i bought it because it sounds great and is easy to use.



Totally Agree with you.

imho, That's what really matters the most. Great sounds that you like, and can use in your productions, ease of use to enjoy using it, and sculpt new sounds in a speedy manner, as your creative energy is alive, and kicking !

Actually, I like the sounds of Repro-1, especially find it has a lot of character, and hear a lot of complex textures, timbres in the demos I heard. I never owned a Sequential Cir. Pro-1, so I'm not looking for an accurate emulation of a SC-Pro 1. It is a pure love of what I am hearing as far as a Monophonic-Synth is concerned. I'm surely getting both, starting with 'The Legend' .

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## synthpunk

Then you missed out on the worst keyboard & cheap pots & plastic case. 

Urs has also said that nearly every Pro one that he ran across sounded different than the other. Hence the under the hood settings in Pro-1. I have experienced the same thing with the malt Waldorf Microwave Mk1. One sounded like ass another sounded great. I'm sure it had something to do with Waldorf switching filter chips.

HZ, I loaned much of my record collection to an old ex-girlfriend once I presume she still has it 



muziksculp said:


> Totally Agree with you.
> 
> imho, That's what really matters the most. Great sounds that you like, and can use in your productions, ease of use to enjoy using it, and sculpt new sounds in a speedy manner, as your creative energy is alive, and kicking !
> 
> Actually, I like the sounds of Repro-1, especially find it has a lot of character, and hear a lot of complex textures, timbres in the demos I heard. I never owned a Sequential Cir. Pro-1, so I'm not looking for an accurate emulation of a SC-Pro 1. It is a pure love of what I am hearing as far as a Monophonic-Synth is concerned. I'm surely getting both, starting with 'The Legend' .
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


----------

